# Teryx clutch question



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

My buddy has a brute that has a teryx motor in it. He wants to run the clutch springs like I have. Can you run the Almond/Red for a brute on a teryx motor?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want to say Yes, they are the same. Here is all the info we have for them, it's not much. We dont really have anyone here who's done a lot of modding on them yet, atleast, not someone that has wanted to share much info.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8924


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The spring will work but I cannot say for certain how the teryx motor will like the clutching that works for a brute. You can probably go with less spring and let the gears do the work.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jyarber said:


> My buddy has a brute that has a teryx motor in it. He wants to run the clutch springs like I have. Can you run the Almond/Red for a brute on a teryx motor?


 You probly dont need that set up because it already has the gear reduction in it.At least go lighter on the secondary spring.


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Well we put the almond/red setup in it.. Wayyy to much. Any idea what color combo we should try, it also has 54g weights. Has 32 silverbacks. The belt is getting super hot like the snorkel is getting warm.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Could try a dark green in secondary. I ran it with 28 mudzillas and it worked well with them


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

My buddy bought the bike used. It came with a Maroon/Red and 54g weights setup. It has 6" gorilla, 32" backs. We put that dayco xtreme belt on it and wanted to try a new setup so we put a almond in it. Well the bike is geared superrrrrrr low now like has no balls. And the belt is getting really hot!!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

almond secondary?


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> almond secondary?


Almond primary and red secondary. Think a maroon would work better the almond? I forgot to mention it has HC pistons and cams and is around 800cc


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Red secondary is part of the problem


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> Red secondary is part of the problem


So what do we need to swap out? Just wanna get it right. What woukd be best for all around riding? Bike stalls wayyy to much.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I would go to a maroon or pink if you don't like the stall and also go down on the secondary to something like a dark green or maybe even an almond


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

from the way your talking i would do a pink primary and almond secondary and see how it likes that im betting that will be nice with the 32's


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Just want to make sure Im not confusing myself on primary and secondary. The longer spring is the secondary right? Its red. And the shorter spring is the primary and its the almond.. 

I thought the almond and red setup was suppose to be a good setup for running larger tires. Guess its different on the teryx motors??


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yes brutes and teryx are different... brutes are geared much higher then a teryx therefore needing more spring to lower the ratio.....the normal would be a alm/red yes on a brute but on a teryx it is already geared alot lowerwith the motor....that being said it doesnt need that much spring at all......teryx let the motor do the work where a brute lets everything inside the cvt cover do the work


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

So pink and a almond setup should do well with mud and all sorts of ridin?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I would think it would be a great choice but I also like the almond on my brute with 29.5's but I'm running pink at the moment but going to put the orange primary back in cause I like the stall


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yes i would assume, i dont own a teryx but i do know a red is overkill on it and almond is much more stall then needed with it and if it doesnt work out good you can sell the springs super easy


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Running the red and almond setup in it now do you think that's what is causing the belt to get super hot?


----------

